# Partial Mastectomy with CED placement



## lk8039 (Mar 19, 2010)

How would you code a partial mastectomy with placemnt of a CED?


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 22, 2010)

We only bill 19301. We were told by our rep that you can't bill sep. for the CED placement.


----------

